# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  مشکل با هاست nodejs

## amirosen93

سلام
یه برنامه سوکت نود جی اس دارم 
که توی هروکو وقتی اپلود میکنم کار میکنه
و توی کد جاوا ادرس url پروژه هروکو رو میدم
اما وقتی پروژه رو توی هاست nodejs اپلود میکنم 
و با اجرای url سایت مشخص میشه که سرورم کار میکنه 
اما وقتی ادرس url رو توی کد جاوا وارد میکنم 
قطعه کد جاوا به سرورم متصل نمیشه
میخواستم بدوم از هاست nodejs نمیشه برای سوکت نویسی استفاده کرد؟یا راه حل دیگه ای داره؟

----------


## cybercoder

WebSocket connection رو تست کنید!

----------

